# Pourquoi une telle sanction dure ? / Pourquoi une sanction tellement dure ?



## Jagorr

S'il y a deux déterminants : "telle" et "dure", comment peut-on les combiner dans une question ?

(_La sanction est dure._) 
_Pourquoi une telle sanction dure ?
Pourquoi une sanction tellement dure ?
... ?_


----------



## atcheque

_Pourquoi une* telle dure* sanction ? _ mais peu naturelle, ça passerait mieux avec _*sévère*_, par exemple.
_Pourquoi une sanction tellement dure ? _


----------



## olivier68

_Pourquoi une telle sanction dure ? 
Pourquoi une sanction tellement dure ?
Pourquoi une sanction si/aussi dure ?_


----------



## Lauretess

Jagorr said:


> S'il y a deux déterminants : "telle" et "dure", comment peut-on les combiner dans une question ?
> 
> (_La sanction est dure._)
> _Pourquoi une telle sanction dure ?
> Pourquoi une sanction tellement dure ?
> ... ?_


"Pourquoi une telle sanction dure" et "pourquoi une sanction tellement dure" n'ont pas la même signification.

dans "pourquoi une telle sanction dure", dure serait pour le verbe "durer" alors que
"pourquoi une sanction tellement dure", dure serait un adjectif


----------



## olivier68

Oui, mais la question initiale de Jagorr me semble porter sur l'utilisation simultanée des deux adjectifs "telle" et "dure".


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne vois pas ce qui serait incorrect dans "Pourquoi une telle sanction dure ?" (avec "dure" bien entendu adjectif féminin de "dur").


----------



## olivier68

Personnellement, je ne dis pas que c'est incorrect... mais que la tournure est un peu hasardeuse et qu'il y a peu de chance qu'elle soit utilisée. Vous ne diriez pas, je pense : "_Pourquoi un tel homme grand ?_". 
[Je vous concède que "_Pourquoi un tel repas gastronomique_" passe beaucoup mieux ! mais "repas gastronomique" est quasiment une expression "figée"]


----------



## OLN

Il est possible que par "Pourquoi une telle dure sanction", Jagorr veuille dire "Pourquoi cette dure sanction ?".

La question porte plus sur la raison de la sévère sanction que sur la raison de sa sévérité que si l'on demande "Pourquoi une sanction si/tellement dure ?".


----------



## olivier68

Exactement !


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> Personnellement, je ne dis pas que c'est incorrect... mais que la tournure est un peu hasardeuse et qu'il y a peu de chance qu'elle soit utilisée. Vous ne diriez pas, je pense : "_Pourquoi un tel homme grand ?_".
> [Je vous concède que "_Pourquoi un tel repas gastronomique_" passe beaucoup mieux ! mais "repas gastronomique" est quasiment une expression "figée"]


_Pourquoi de tels sombres propos, pourquoi de tels cheveux gris, pourquoi de telles vaines paroles_, me paraissent parfaitement acceptables (en fonction du contexte et du registre). Je vous accorde volontiers que "_pourquoi un tel homme grand_" ne convient pas, mais la chose est à voir en fonction de chaque exemple particulier.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Ce qui importe, c'est que les adjectifs ou adverbes qui expriment l'intensité  ( tel, tellement, si ) précèdent l'adjectif et non le nom, parce qu'ils modifient le sens du premier et non le second. 

Pourquoi une sanction si/tellement dure ? 
Pourquoi une telle sanction dure ?


----------



## olivier68

@ Bezoard : Oui, c'est exactement cela... que j'exprimais par ma tournure "_un peu hasardeuse_". Il faut effectivement voir au cas par cas.
@ J.F.de Troyes : idem. c'est ce que j'exprimais dans mon premier post. La place de l'adverbe/adjectif n'est pas nécessairement anodine au niveau du sens.


----------



## Bezoard

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Ce qui importe, c'est que les adjectifs ou adverbes qui expriment l'intensité  ( tel, tellement, si ) précèdent l'adjectif et non le nom, parce qu'ils modifient le sens du premier et non le second.


Pas vraiment. L'adverbe peut précéder le groupe nominal constitué du nom et de son adjectif et modifier globalement ce groupe nominal. Quelques exemples tirés de la Toile :
_Pourquoi un tel comportement apparemment peu rationnel ?
Pourquoi un tel comportement auto-destructeur ?
Pourquoi un tel comportement culturel ?
Et pourquoi une telle sanction financière ?
Pourquoi une telle sanction « entre deux eaux » ?
Pourquoi une telle sanction prononcée par le Conseil d'État lui-même ?
Alors pourquoi une telle sanction boursière ?_
On sent bien que dans certains cas (la plupart peut-être, mais pas tous), le choix n'est même pas possible car l'adjectif n'est pas "intensifiable" : on ne dira pas "Pourquoi une sanction tellement boursière ?". Mais pour les deux premiers, on a le choix et on pourrait avoir "Pourquoi un comportement apparemment si peu rationnel ?" ou "Pourquoi un comportement si auto-destructeur ?". C'est la même chose avec notre exemple de "sanction dure". On peut choisir d'intensifier uniquement l'adjectif (une sanction si dure) ou de placer "tel" devant le groupe nominal "une telle sanction dure", avec une fine nuance entre ces deux expressions.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lauretess said:


> dans "pourquoi une telle sanction dure", dure serait pour le verbe "durer"


Pas nécessairement. C'est certes une possibilité, mais il est également possible de comprendre _dure_ comme un adjectif.

Cela dit, je suis d'accord que dans la phrase originale, il serait un peu curieux, ou en tout cas inhabituel, de dire _Pourquoi une telle sanction dure ?_ (avec _dure_ adjectif). Ce ne serait pas vraiment incorrect, mais cela reste beaucoup moins naturel que _Pourquoi une sanction *aussi* dure ?_ dont le sens est légèrement différent. Si toutefois l'intensification ne concerne pas uniquement l'adjectif, mais l'ensemble _sanction dure_, la suggestion d'OLN est bien plus appropriée : _Pourquoi *cette* dure sanction ?_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bezoard said:


> C'est la même chose avec notre exemple de "sanction dure". On peut choisir d'intensifier uniquement l'adjectif (une sanction si dure) ou de placer "tel" devant le groupe nominal "une telle sanction dure", avec une fine nuance entre ces deux expressions.


On peut se demander si justement lorsque le nom est complété par un adjectif intensifiable , ce qui est le cas avec _dur, _on n'est pas amené à préférer cette solution. Alors que dans _Et pourquoi une telle sanction financière ? _, c'est sur la nature de la sanction qu'on s'interroge , c'est  en revanche son intensité qui interroge dès que l'adjectif_ dur_ est employé, d'où la gène que je ressens en entendant _pourquoi une telle sanction dure ?_


----------



## Bezoard

Parfaitement, je comprends cette gêne et la préférence pour faire porter clairement l'intensification sur l'adjectif. Mais on peut choisir l'autre solution, grammaticalement correcte, où il s'agit d'ailleurs moins d'intensification que d'exemplification, si je puis m'autoriser ce mot barbare.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Jagorr said:


> S'il y a deux déterminants : "telle" et "dure", comment peut-on les combiner dans une question ?
> 
> (_La sanction est dure._)
> _Pourquoi une telle sanction dure ?
> Pourquoi une sanction tellement dure ?_


En admettant que la première phrase ne pose plus de problèmes de construction (il est vrai que, du point de vue de la compréhension, elle peut prêter à confusion), je lui trouve une différence d'intensité avec la deuxième. 

Ainsi, dans l'éventail de sanctions auxquelles l'auteur d'un agissement fautif pourrait s'exposer, il semble que la deuxième phrase se réfère à une sanction plus dure qu'à celle de la première: *une sanction dure* contre *une sanction tellement dure*.


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a assurément une différence de sens entre les deux formulations. Dans un cas, on met en cause la nécessité d'une sanction dure, dans l'autre on admet d'office la nécessité d'une sanction mais on met en cause la dureté, exagérée, de la sanction.


----------

